

Android Market Gets A Badly-Needed Facelift - vdondeti
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/10/android-market-gets-a-badly-needed-facelift-but-web-purchasing-is-still-mia/

======
chunkbot
Do any of the mobile app stores have an API?

Developers could come up with better app stores that drive more sales. Bonus
points if they get a small percentage of every sale that flows through their
app-store app. “Let a thousand flowers bloom and we'll see what flourishes.”

~~~
rquirk
I wonder what <http://www.appbrain.com/> uses to access Android Market data?
It must have some sort of API to get the new apps on there, they update very
quickly. Older apps less so, it takes a day or so to sync up.

There's also <http://code.google.com/p/android-market-api/> (OT: just me, or
is the new Google Code look much more confusing/cluttered?), but that is not
official in any way.

------
wowfat
App developers can also post an youtube video to demo the app. they currently
only have the option to add pictures to the purchase screen!

------
watty
I'm excited for the update but it doesn't seem too aesthetically pleasing in
the screenshots... maybe it's the lime green.

